# Which Painting Supplies Do You Buy In Bulk?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Buying paint supplies in bulk can sometimes be a wise business move, but only if you’ve thought it out thoroughly beforehand. You’re tying up money in inventory – not just the cost of the supplies themselves, but in their storage, organization and transport. *4 Things to Consider Before Buying Supplies in Bulk*


Which painting supplies do you buy in bulk?

Which supplies do you NEVER buy in bulk? Why?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Define bulk. I buy a case of naps(10) and a case(4gals) of Gardz and the last bulky purchase was 8 new drops.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Disposable sundries mostly. Tape, plastic, etc. 

Going to use them anyway and the more you buy the bigger the discount, so...money saved.

Volume is key like cash is king.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Tape, covers, and paper.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Nothing. Being a one-man band these days so I don't have to. I would buy 1/2" Purdy Marathon roller sleeves and Wooster Pro 2.5" brushes if I had employees......


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like purchasing strainer bags in bulk.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I like purchasing strainer bags in bulk.


Just buy better paint. :wink:


----------



## beatjunkie (May 30, 2013)

Rags.


----------



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

I buy caulk by the case...

And I will usually clean out the paint section at Big Lots about 2x a year.

big lots carries mini rollers for $2 a 2 pack, and $2 for a mini and a handle... way cheaper than SW... and its the same thing....

Big Lots also carries decent 2" throw away brushes... I usually spend about $120 at big lots... lol

I buy tape as I need it as we dont usually use tape...

Ill buy plastic in bulk if its cheap enough, than and gripper.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

One of the big challenges I have with bulk purchasing is that many of my projects are T&M. For those projects and I only buy what I need.

Roller covers and tape are the two main items I'll buy in bulk. 

When SW has a blue bucket sale I'll usually buy a few fine finish tips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

We buy in bulk... brushes...usually a 100 at a time from Richards Tool a Canadian company . We buy metal paint trays & cages in bulk usually 24 or more . Also buy rollers and sanding sponges in bulk amounts and some paint if the price is right or anything for that matter if we are going to use it except tape . I find it gets banged around and ruins the roll if not stored properly and we usually free hand our baseboard cuts and we don't spray thus not much use for tape in bulk. 

Having a busy Summer here on PEI...I hope all is well with my painting friends . Take care everyone. Today is about our first rainy day in 2 months and I get to read some posts . :thumbsup:


----------



## norm210 (Jun 9, 2012)

30 minute caulk (1 case).I am a 36years handmasker painter,so blue tape , (whoever has a sale)amazon for papers and fold out plastic from 2'to9'.I also am a one man contractor and time is money, so why not save on the things you need and use the most often,that save you money and make a happy customer. Only you can weigh it out what they are . greetings from L.A. (lower Alabama. )

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

I’m always buying tape paper sleeves liners rags and caulking Used to buy boxes of drywall mud and just refill my smaller bucket for jobs. I don’t usually buy brushes in bulk as I cycle through about 2 new ones a month and have 10 on hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

